# 1.4T badge



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

For those of us with Eco/LT/LTZ, has anybody considered debadging the back of the car, and then putting a custom 1.4T badge on it?  Would that look too laughable?


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

I think a "T" badge like on the Regal would be kinda cool. Not sure If I want to announce to the world how small my package is though, I'm shy.


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> I think a "T" badge like on the Regal would be kinda cool. Not sure If I want to announce to the world how small my package is though, I'm shy.


Lol word.debadged is the way to go..so much cleaner.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

I completely debadged the rear of my car but there there is a 1" tall slot hole in the middle where the bowtie badge was. As a temporary fix i covered the hole with a small turbo emblem until i find something i like better.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Or maybe just a "Turbo" badge from a Porsche 911....


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

I have always been about debadging the whole thing....well I never having taken the Chev symbol off....but no decals is the best IMO


----------



## Cruze2011LTZ (Apr 20, 2011)

Do you have one to purchase? I would like one.


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> I completely debadged the rear of my car but there there is a 1" tall slot hole in the middle where the bowtie badge was. As a temporary fix i covered the hole with a small turbo emblem until i find something i like better.


I left just the bowties for that exact reason


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...let'em "guess" what you've got _under_ the hood (ha,ha)!


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Maybe something like this small but on each side on each front door on bottom. Just a suggestion..Google Image Result for http://www.carstickers.com/prodimages/712.gif


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

BucaMan said:


> Or maybe just a "Turbo" badge from a Porsche 911....


 Porsche OEM New Turbo Emblem Badge. 911 930 Turbo. NICE | eBay


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> Porsche OEM New Turbo Emblem Badge. 911 930 Turbo. NICE | eBay


Wow, that is so real-deal that it is metal with posts so you can permanently attach it to the trunklid. Too serious for me..


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

im stil looking for a badge to cover up the 1" tall slot hole!
Does anyone have any recommendations for nice clean badges?


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> im stil looking for a badge to cover up the 1" tall slot hole!
> Does anyone have any recommendations for nice clean badges?


the bow-tie you took off LOL


----------



## Grim (Apr 12, 2011)

I like the j300 badge imo, nice and clean looking. I have it ordered.

Korean Auto Imports


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah i took the bowtie aka Chevy emblem off the back side of my cruze, i like a clean looking car, sucks that my car has a hole in my trunk.
I took all the emblems off my audi and it had no holes in it what so ever 

Still looking for an emblem mightp put a small black chevy emblem on it soon before it starts rusting 




fenix said:


> the bow-tie you took off LOL


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Still looking for an emblem....


How 'bout this?

http://www.chromeautoemblems.com/images/Surf Glam Girl Emblem.jpg


----------



## west (Jul 1, 2011)

I popped the LTZ off and added a Porsche Turbo official emblem in it's place. I got it about 5 degrees off on the install and tried to correct it and barely cracked it in the middle, so I ordered another for $50 from Amazon and will be reapplying it in a week when it gets here. I would really like to pop all of the badges off of the back and put the turbo alone in the center of the trunk, but I'm afraid the turbo won't cover the hole. It looks a bit out of place, but it's worth it knowing I have a real Porsche turbo piece on my Cruze. This one is foam backed with adhesive like the GM factory badges. Amazon.com: Porsche Turbo Emblem: Automotive


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

The Sonic with the 1.4T will have a rectangular TURBO badge on the back. Might buy one.......


----------



## z3koeller (Jul 2, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> I think a "T" badge like on the Regal would be kinda cool. Not sure If I want to announce to the world how small my package is though, I'm shy.


HAHAHA completely agree. I'm not gonna go around bragging about my beast of an engine, but I'll tell everyone it's turbo'd!!


----------



## z3koeller (Jul 2, 2011)

west said:


> I popped the LTZ off and added a Porsche Turbo official emblem in it's place. I got it about 5 degrees off on the install and tried to correct it and barely cracked it in the middle, so I ordered another for $50 from Amazon and will be reapplying it in a week when it gets here. I would really like to pop all of the badges off of the back and put the turbo alone in the center of the trunk, but I'm afraid the turbo won't cover the hole. It looks a bit out of place, but it's worth it knowing I have a real Porsche turbo piece on my Cruze. This one is foam backed with adhesive like the GM factory badges.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think the Porsche turbo emblem would look good anywhere on a cruze. porsches are smooth and have rounded edges so the font style fits. It's gotta look goofy on a cruze with it's sharp lines and body style.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah I agree with you z3koeller!
You have to find a font that fits the Cruze. Im thinking of a small GM logo (the silver square) just to cover up that 1" tall slot hole for now. Plus its small and looks prettyy clean. 

New Chevy GMC Cadillac Mark Emblems Badge GM Logo Decal | eBay


----------



## Sparkles (Jul 3, 2011)

RS Emblems are the only thing that look good. Way cleaner and better looking debadged. Even the bowtie in the back. Too bad there's the alignment hole in the trunk. 

That Porche turbo emblem doesn't even look good on a Porche IMO. 

It sucks that car manufactures these days have to "clutter up" cars with decals and emblems like they're going out of style. If you look at cars from the heyday of when cars were starting to be designed with some class, you don't find many emblems or badges on them. Nowadays, they have to badge everything, like I forgot what I'm driving. Not to mention the fact it's a spot for water to sit and rust and makes it a pain to dry when you wash your car.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Too bad the tall slots there 




Sparkles said:


> RS Emblems are the only thing that look good. Way cleaner and better looking debadged. Even the bowtie in the back. Too bad there's the alignment hole in the trunk.
> 
> That Porche turbo emblem doesn't even look good on a Porche IMO.
> 
> It sucks that car manufactures these days have to "clutter up" cars with decals and emblems like they're going out of style. If you look at cars from the heyday of when cars were starting to be designed with some class, you don't find many emblems or badges on them. Nowadays, they have to badge everything, like I forgot what I'm driving. Not to mention the fact it's a spot for water to sit and rust and makes it a pain to dry when you wash your car.


----------



## GrafxWerks (Feb 23, 2011)

I designed a "TURBO" decal that matches the font and size of the OEM "CRUZE" trunk badge. If someone wants to try it out and sends pics, full refund!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I would love to be first up for that grafx!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't know if anyone's seen it yet but the new Sonic is going to come with a red/black and chrome "turbo" badge on the back


----------



## GrafxWerks (Feb 23, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I would love to be first up for that grafx!


Go for it! Decal Link


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Oops, sorry... Thought you meant a badge, as in the 3D letters to match the Cruze lettering on the driver side rear. Not sure if I'd like the decal. Definitely want the bowtie overlays as soon as I can, though!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I think they would look great on the rocker panel/ door where the RS badge goes! (just had an afterthought)


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> I don't know if anyone's seen it yet but the new Sonic is going to come with a red/black and chrome "turbo" badge on the back


Its pretty sharp. That is the one I am thinking of buying. I saw those on the non-saleable cars at the plant and thought it looked good.


----------

